

Ask YC: What are some good example of microrewards on websites? - andreyf
http://www.trendpreneur.com/online/reinvigoration-and-microrewards/

======
joez
One good implementation that has not been mentioned is
<http://www.kongregate.com>. More good examples are <http://www.Yelp.com> and
<http://www.Mahalo.com>.

I almost feel like <http://www.thewhuffiebank.com> is also a good example of
an attempt at microreward and reputation system on a grander scale.

------
andreyf
Karma and SO's badges being the obvious examples...

------
eswat
thesixtyone has a pretty good microreward system with their quests and user
levels. I ended up micro-manging my next songs and listening longer on that
site than I should have...

<http://www.thesixtyone.com/>

------
bretthoerner
Make an OKCupid account: <http://www.okcupid.com/>

~~~
brandnewlow
Can't upvote this hard enough. Those guys are pro's.

~~~
apgwoz
As much as I'm sure you're correct, I'm not sure my wife's discovery of said
account would go over too well... It was for research into online reward
systems, I swear!

~~~
philwelch
There's no shortage of married folks on the site who aren't looking for any
kind of relationship.

------
tomhosford
-Yelp "Elite Users" get the little title next to their name if they post enough useful reviews. Likewise Amazon has their whole 'Top Reviewer' thing.

-Messageboards where members can give each other validation points, and then the amount of "rep points" someone has is displayed next to their name.

-Foursquare has the reward of making a user the "Mayor" if they post enough reviews about a certain area, and gives users 'badges' for completing different tasks. (I've never actually used it, but its something to that effect.)

------
ankeshk
<http://www.stackoverflow.com>

------
adrianwaj
I wonder how hard or useful it would be to create a generic micro reward
currency.

\-- edit: there'd have to be exchange rates and an inter-site micro reward
exchange market. Also a way to cash out, and buy in.

~~~
andreyf
Hah! Then, it might make sense to put an actual price so I can cash out on all
of this karma I've been working on ;)

~~~
adrianwaj
Well you could list your karma along with their associated comments, someone
might want to buy your output!

-edit: also, karma here isn't transferable, that's the problem, but people would like to have increased karma for status value, but that status value would disappear if it became transferable.

